# New Member, New Tank, New fish!



## xxcov3rxx (Apr 12, 2010)

Little new here, but been lurking around the forum. I was fortunate to find a 150 gallon tank with stand and canopy made by oceanic for under 500 bones. Not only did this come with 7 filters, but it came with fish too! I didn't want fish to start out with, but i couldn't pass up this deal. So fish it was!

I dont know all the names to the fish, but i know a few. 
2 Frontosa
1 red empress
1 pleco
3 unknown catfish
1 peacock (unknown type)
3 clown loache
1 yellow lab

Plans are to build under tank 55 gallon sump with refuge for sick/fry. I would love to build a background, but that will have to wait till after the sump so i know where my input and output will be. Once i drain for the back ground, ill remove the rock and put in some sand.

If you have any suggestions please add some. I am very new to this and didn't want to dive in as quick as i did. Luckily, i didn't loose any fish, but there is a sick one that seems to get picked on a lot that was like that when i got him. Soooo, on with the pics and tell me what you think!
opcorn:










The silver fish at the top are now gone, i found a new home for them. The sick fish is at the top of the tank... he is pretty bad, but i am going to try to nurse him back. as for the silver cichilds in the picture, i cant tell if they are peacocks or empres or what... so your help would be appriciated! :thumb:










This guy is pretty cool, I believe he is the male frontosa and he doesnt really eat much. I have cichlid fish food that came with the tank, but unless they are sinking, he wont come to the top to eat. i have a 5 gallon bucket of New Life Spectrum Thera A Formula fish food coming, so this should help.










This is the cat fish, i don't know what type he is but there are three of them in there. i am going to find a good home for them as i don't think they are necessary and i would rather focus on the other cichlids.










This is the red empress... correct me please if i am wrong on any of this...










And finally a pic of the yellow lab... he acts rather strange and hangs out near the top a lot. doesn't eat much and seems to have problems floating.


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

Your yellow lab definitely looks like he has bloat. I'd treat him ASAP. Not sure why yellow labs are more prone to get this (at least from my experience).

This method works perfectly for me:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=24132

Nice fronts and red empress.


----------



## Not_Again! (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Good. Beautiful Fish. :fish:


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

superemone said:


> Your yellow lab definitely looks like he has bloat. I'd treat him ASAP. Not sure why yellow labs are more prone to get this (at least from my experience).
> 
> This method works perfectly for me:
> 
> ...


What makes you say this? The lab just looks underfed. My guess is that it just can not hang with the other larger more aggressive fish. My male yellow lab is a total wussy so I can totally understand how yours may be intimidated. If you removed it, I would guess it would fatten up in no time.


----------



## xxcov3rxx (Apr 12, 2010)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> superemone said:
> 
> 
> > Your yellow lab definitely looks like he has bloat. I'd treat him ASAP. Not sure why yellow labs are more prone to get this (at least from my experience).
> ...


I honestly don't think he has bloat... i fed them today and he ate, but after reading that link i think he is just a wimpier fish and cant compete.

does anyone know what type of catfish that is?


----------



## xxcov3rxx (Apr 12, 2010)

i got a couple more fish if anyone wants to play "name this fish"


----------



## grail63 (Oct 27, 2002)

xxcov3rxx said:


> I honestly don't think he has bloat... i fed them today and he ate, but after reading that link i think he is just a wimpier fish and cant compete.
> 
> does anyone know what type of catfish that is?


I would be worried about the sunken belly and strange arch that your yellow lab seems to have. To me it points to signs of an internal parasite of some kind or severe malnutrition could be bloat but if he is eating I doubt it.

I believe the catfish is Synodontis nigrita or Lace catfish http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/african-catfish/lace-synodontis/100136.asp


----------



## xxcov3rxx (Apr 12, 2010)

grail63 said:


> xxcov3rxx said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't think he has bloat... i fed them today and he ate, but after reading that link i think he is just a wimpier fish and cant compete.
> ...


Thanks for the input on the yellow lab. I have some better food on the way that will sink a little faster, which I think will interest more of the fish. They eat of the top of the tank, but I think they prefer sinking food. I wish I had another tank to quarantine them in so I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have to try to help him with all the rest of the fish

Also, thank you for helping me with that catfish. I am working on getting rid of them, but everyone wants to know what type they are.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The catfish is called a Lace Cat, but also goes by Synd. Eupterus, I think. If I were you I would freeze that yellow lab and not pass it off to anyone else. Anything that gets such a concave belly sunken in like that is doomed especially if he is floating on top etc. Your colorful peacock is an Otter Point Jacob, the other is an OB Lab Mbuna not sure on exact species.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats the battered fish near the surface?


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

The top one is labeotropheus feulleborni. I hope none of your other fish get sick, I would put the sick ones in a hospital tank if you can. You might get more advice on disease if you posted in a different section. Best of luck to you and your fish! They look nice.


----------

